# My new Gaming PC Tower with Blu-ray burning capabilties! (Main goal.)



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 13, 2011)

So one of my friends was letting me borrow his copy of WOLFENSTEIN for PC since I also have Wolfenstein 3D and Return to Castle Wolfenstein on my current tower. Not even wasting time I immediately entered the game after installing on the default graphics settings. Oh damn the framerate really dropped very low among other things on my $250 HP/Compaq tower which I bought when Circuit City was going out of business. GeForce 8400 GS graphics card.
The above was the final catalyst for actually going forward with buying a completely new computer after holding off for so long. So with NewEgg and  with the advice of various including forums I'm finally going through with this.
Previously I mostly got pre-built computers but this time I figure might as well go with building my own. Here's what I'll be getting. Asterisk denotes I already have this particular component/part.

Case *
Power SUPPLIES!*
Mother Board *
CPU
RAM A?
RAM B?
GPU
HDD
Blu-ray DEESC Burner


Thing is I'd also like to get more fans for the case and more heatsinks for the cards so it'll run more cool. This is my first time putting together an entirely new computer part by part.
Should I also post a list of games I'm planning to play, purchase and Steam for this in a future post?

Last but not least: Of course I'm also wanting to get a new monitor, keyboard and mouse eventually but completely new gaming tower is a far greater priority.


----------



## zhadlp (Feb 13, 2011)

if it were me, I'd save $40 and just grab 2x2GB ram, then get a faster graphics card, say a 6870...

I went the 8gb route before and ended up going back to 4gb cause the extra ram wasn't making a noticeable difference in the games I play...


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice looking list.  For being your first build, you seem to have a good handle on things.  I don't think I would pony up for the extra 4 gigs either, unless you do a lot of Photoshop, and if so, I'd go for a Thuban chip as opposed to a Phenom.  Good Luck.

Also, zhadlp, how's about some more pics of your rig in the watercooling thread?


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 13, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Nice looking list.  For being your first build, you seem to have a good handle on things.  I don't think I would pony up for the extra 4 gigs either, unless you do a lot of Photoshop, and if so, I'd go for a Thuban chip as opposed to a Phenom.  Good Luck.
> 
> Also, zhadlp, how's about some more pics of your rig in the watercooling thread?


I'll also be doing alot of re-encoding of 720p-1080p broadcasts of films in OAR including keeping film grain. Will be going back to college sometime for Photoshop amongst other classes. Especially the ones where I can finally make my own texture mods for various video games and even Source total conversion stuff. I last attended college in 2002. Graduated HS in 1997.

EDIT: Oh I cheated already and asked some other forums and boards about suggestions already.


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 13, 2011)

zhadlp said:


> if it were me, I'd save $40 and just grab 2x2GB ram, then get a faster graphics card, say a 6870...
> 
> I went the 8gb route before and ended up going back to 4gb cause the extra ram wasn't making a noticeable difference in the games I play...



I'd be going for a HD6950 1GB when you can space up 40 extra bucks.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 13, 2011)

So how would The Lord of the Rings Online with DirectX 11 on with the vast majority of settings on High or Ultra which supports a CRT at 1600x1024? Before I get a new monitor of course.


----------



## zhadlp (Feb 13, 2011)

> I'd be going for a HD6950 1GB when you can space up 40 extra bucks.



oh yeah, if you're open into getting other brands aside from asus (I assumed that you liked asus cards even though there's a small price difference), then you should definitely go for the 1gb 6950 cards...



> Also, zhadlp, how's about some more pics of your rig in the watercooling thread?



didn't know there was one, hehehe, I'll try and post some pics there...


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 13, 2011)

zhadlp said:


> oh yeah, if you're open into getting other brands aside from asus (I assumed that you liked asus cards even though there's a small price difference), then you should definitely go for the 1gb 6950 cards...
> 
> 
> 
> didn't know there was one, hehehe, I'll try and post some pics there...



I believe the ASUS card will work fine for me for now. Current 8400 GS is from EVGA and so far it's been very good.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 13, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> I'll also be doing alot of re-encoding of 720p-1080p broadcasts of films in OAR including keeping film grain. Will be going back to college sometime for Photoshop amongst other classes. Especially the ones where I can finally make my own texture mods for various video games and even Source total conversion stuff. I last attended college in 2002. Graduated HS in 1997.



If that's the case, I'd look into a 1090t, then.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 13, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> If that's the case, I'd look into a 1090t, then.



That's really not in my budget. 'Course I'll also be making those 720p-1080p not-on-BD as Blu-ray discs.
Will be going back to college soon as I build this this so maybe Fall or Spring 2012. I'm on a limited budget though.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 13, 2011)

Gotcha.  Well the 955 is still so far above your current setup that you will love it.  I have a 940, and am very satisfied.  How about a cheap aftermarket cpu cooler?  That 955 will hit 3.6, probably 3.8 with no troubles, and no damage to overall chip life.


----------



## Imhoteps (Feb 13, 2011)

If you dont edit videos or giant photos, there`s no really need for 8 gigs or RAM, 4 are pretty fine.
I`d also look for 6950 and try to mod it: http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/159
BD-ROM actually isnt needed IMO, so it`s another option to save some cash.
I`d get another one HDD and raid0 them. SSDs are still too xpensive.
*And finally - if waiting some months more dont matter much to you, then wait for new AMD Bulldozers and AM3+ plates. It isn`t reasonably to invest money in AMD platform before brand new architecture is going to be released soon. If we trust "paper forecasts" Dozers will outperform Intel chips.* But decision is yours for sure Ray_Rogers.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 13, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Gotcha.  Well the 955 is still so far above your current setup that you will love it.  I have a 940, and am very satisfied.  How about a cheap aftermarket cpu cooler?  That 955 will hit 3.6, probably 3.8 with no troubles, and no damage to overall chip life.


Overclocking and applying a new heatsink? I actually don't know shit about overclocking and even considering trying small incremental percentages at first. No fucking way do I have the budget for liquid cooling either. It'll be airflow.
What about more fans for the tower? Was even considering a comic book or film theme for it. If I actually knew shit how to do case mods.


----------



## zhadlp (Feb 13, 2011)

Encoding? Well if your open to switching to an intel setup and can fork the cash to buy it, them sandy bridge procies, like the i5 2500k, are built to encode


----------



## Imhoteps (Feb 13, 2011)

Put at least two intake (in front of case and side panel) and two exhaust fans (on the top of case and back panel) to make negative pressure inside the case and get good airflow. Note - as larger are fans as quieter they`ll be.
You dont need to overclock yor components, that`s just an option. Anyhows - price/performace ratio is the point.


----------



## Imhoteps (Feb 13, 2011)

zhadlp said:


> ..sandy bridge procies..


Let better Intel fix their crapboards with glitchy crapbridges. :shadedshu


----------



## zhadlp (Feb 13, 2011)

> Let better Intel fix their crapboards with glitchy crapbridges.



new revision should start shipping next month... or was it by the end of this month?


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 13, 2011)

Imhoteps said:


> Put at least two intake (in front of case and side panel) and two exhaust fans (on the top of case and back panel) to make negative pressure inside the case and get good airflow. Note - as larger are fans as quieter they`ll be.
> You dont need to overclock yor components, that`s just an option. Anyhows - price/performace ratio is the point.



Thanks! The other shit isn't even in my budget to be honest. So which size would I need to buy for these fans, good brands which aren't overly expensive and LEDs for a THE FLASH theme? Or some shit. Would like to get a die-cast/whatever product used gate for the fan with symbols of THE FLASH, TRON, Green Lantern (Hal Jordan), GHOSTBUSTERS and I dunno what else.

I'm extremely hesitant about overclocking.

Okay I'll also be using the 360  HD DVD add-on drive via 15 ft. male A to male A to computer for converting to burn on a Blu-ray disc for this tower too. Also for films not on Blu-ray disc yet but HD film quality/no-EE i.e. The Great Escape, The Guns of Navarone, Indiana Jones Trilogy, Tons of Errol Flynn titles if any have been broadcasted HD and just a ton of films even from the 1920's and 1910's.
Yes I'm also a film enthusiast too with 80 Blu-rays owned. Started since 2008. Of course paying very good prices for them and importing isn't a problem. Especially if I want to play them on my hard modded Oppo stand-alone player or on the upcoming PC because of AnyDVD HD. More for removing the region coding.
So the specifications I have for the build I'm getting would be perfect for Blu-ray playback especially for retaining film grain without filters for noise reduction or any of those kinds of bullshittery?

EDIT: How would I go about making the case look like it's from TRON 1982? Was thinking those glow in the dark strips or fiber optic cable. Or would someone else besides me have a better go at it? Would it be suitable for the Lian Li I'm getting? Fuck I'm I'm also seaching for case theme mod forums.


----------



## Imhoteps (Feb 13, 2011)

Avoid any fans smaller then 120mm in front and backside, also check if your PSU has 140mm fan (120mm PSU fans will be a bit louder). For side panel 230mm or larger will be great choice. Skythe, Noctua and Nexus are really good. Check this homepage: http://www.endpcnoise.com/ or  just google about which are top-fans. Also some good cases often already have fans preinstalled, plus usually there`s possible to change them.
And yes - after reading your last post now I see that you need that bluray machine. Well, get it then dude. 
I`m not good in case modding - so better ask guys here: Cases, Modding & Electronics


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 13, 2011)

Imhoteps said:


> Avoid any fans smaller then 120mm in front and backside, also check if your PSU has 140mm fan (120mm PSU fans will be a bit louder). For side panel 230mm or larger will be great choice. Skythe, Noctua and Nexus are really good. Check this homepage: http://www.endpcnoise.com/ or  just google about which are top-fans. Also some good cases often already have fans preinstalled, plus usually there`s possible to change them.
> And yes - after reading your last post now I see that you need that bluray machine. Well, get it then dude.
> I`m not good in case modding - so better ask guys here: Cases, Modding & Electronics



Yeah this'll be my semi-dedicated Blu-ray viewer until I get a better TV even after the new PC monitor. Dammit I guess I'll also be buying a new receiver for my HT too.
Should I post what programs I use, codecs and random things such as applications?
Guess it should help.
Working on a budget.


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 13, 2011)

Imhoteps said:


> I`d also look for 6950 and try to mod it: http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/159



I should not try to do that if I were you. 

First of all: AMD has made it definately impossible to do that hack on the newer "batch" of GPU's that started shipping at the end of januari. You won't find a new example that's possible to unlock. 

Second of all: It would not be possible on the 1GB cards. Since you are only going to run single GPU, I'd suggest one single HD6950 1GB


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 14, 2011)

Blue-Tiger said:


> I should not try to do that if I were you.
> 
> First of all: AMD has made it definately impossible to do that hack on the newer "batch" of GPU's that started shipping at the end of januari. You won't find a new example that's possible to unlock.
> 
> Second of all: It would not be possible on the 1GB cards. Since you are only going to run single GPU, I'd suggest one single HD6950 1GB



What if I string the 8400 GS with it?


----------



## Blue-Tiger (Feb 14, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> What if I string the 8400 GS with it?



I cannot figure out why you'd want to do that


----------



## zhadlp (Feb 14, 2011)

> What if I string the 8400 GS with it?



For physx? It ain't powerful enough, it would most likely limit your system's performance instead of boosting it... I you want physx, get a 9600gt at least, SP is important in physx, and the 8400gs only has 16 of those


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 14, 2011)

Blue-Tiger said:


> I cannot figure out why you'd want to do that



No idea either but I am attempting to work with a budget around $1,100 or less. For the PC tower. Monitor and the rest are seperate "upgrades".

EDIT: I'm attempting to save more money though not spend even more of it. I have a limited and not disposable income.


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 14, 2011)

If you can wait, shop around and go with used stuff. You can save hundreds if you are doing a full build! I do it all the time!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2011)

save a couple of bucks and get a better PSU

XFX P1-650X-CAG9 650W ATX12V 2.2 / ESP12V 2.91 SLI...

good units xiggy is doing very good things

for mobo one of these will clock better

BIOSTAR TA890GXB HD AM3 AMD 890GX HDMI SATA 6Gb/s ...


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 14, 2011)

cdawall said:


> save a couple of bucks and get a better PSU
> 
> XFX P1-650X-CAG9 650W ATX12V 2.2 / ESP12V 2.91 SLI...
> 
> ...


Maybe for the PSU but fuck no for the motherboard. I'm not skimping with what little budget I have and no fucking way will I overclock anything for a long time after this is assembled. There's only TWO RAM slots on that damn thing when I'm also planning on upgrading the RAM to 16GB in the future. Nice way to limit the modularity I'm wanting for my build.
I'd rather you suggest fans within a reasonable budget i.e. what other guy recommended I get for better airflow which matters more compared to a POS "micro" Motherboard. Also would be helpful for suggestions on what to ADD within the already low budget I have to make this something I'll be very statisfied with and be able to add whatever I'd like to later as I see fit.
Yes the HP/Compaq will be very eligable for cannibalising for parts for the new build which I'm now dubbing Atomic Monkey.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> Maybe for the PSU but fuck no for the motherboard. I'm not skimping with what little budget I have and no fucking way will I overclock anything for a long time after this is assembled. There's only TWO RAM slots on that damn thing when I'm also planning on upgrading the RAM to 16GB in the future. Nice way to limit the modularity I'm wanting for my build.
> I'd rather you suggest fans within a reasonable budget i.e. what other guy recommended I get for better airflow which matters more compared to a POS "micro" Motherboard. Also would be helpful for suggestions on what to ADD within the already low budget I have to make this something I'll be very statisfied with and be able to add whatever I'd like to later as I see fit.
> Yes the HP/Compaq will be very eligable for cannibalising for parts for the new build which I'm now dubbing Atomic Monkey.



ROFLMAO that "POS" micro mobo has several awards and is a better board i have owned most of the asus lineups and biostars and 890GX is better than 870. the 870 you are looking at has a useless 4x slot on it no vga card is worth a damn in that slot so if xfire was on your upgrade path its pointless on that mobo. for other features sata and ram is the same between them. 


by 2 ram slots i assume you mean 4







micro atx doesn't mean shitty and ATX doesn't mean good. dont flip out on me for trying to help you out.


if you think full atx is the only way to go this board is out there too


BIOSTAR TA870U3+ AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 AT...



if you want a board thats really worth a damn and still cheap

BIOSTAR TA890FXE AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s ATX AMD ...

that board is known all over as the best bang for your buck 890 series board


oh and if your not going to overclock get the cheaper 870 board posted above and a 1055t
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T Thuban 2.8GHz 6 x 512KB L2 ...


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 14, 2011)

cdawall said:


> ROFLMAO that "POS" micro mobo has several awards and is a better board i have owned most of the asus lineups and biostars and 890GX is better than 870. the 870 you are looking at has a useless 4x slot on it no vga card is worth a damn in that slot so if xfire was on your upgrade path its pointless on that mobo. for other features sata and ram is the same between them.
> 
> 
> by 2 ram slots i assume you mean 4
> ...



So will the 870 last me a long while if I'm not going to do liquid cooling, overclock and just adding more fans for better airflow? The amount of slots along with USB 2.0 ports seems appealing to me, especially for the 15-pin sound card for my HammerheadFX controller.
More slots to me equates for far more stuff I could use for the gaming rig.
Still on the $1,100 budget.

EDIT: WHOA SHIT! I could add more fans now compared to later!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2011)

Than get the 890fx I posted overclocked or not its still a better board the 870 is a value series board


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 14, 2011)

cdawall said:


> Than get the 890fx I posted overclocked or not its still a better board the 870 is a value series board


So go for Thuban instead of Phenom due to applications and needs I'll be using for this?

EDIT: I also need to factor in tax and shipping with the budget. Or I could just sell the gear from the eMachines like I'm already doing and the HP/Compaq when I put together Atomic TRON (Insert other theme here) Monkey.
Double EDIT: Since I'm buying this gradually, how long would the mail in rebates still be in effect?
What can I use from this? Two "extra" drives are Daemon Tools virtual ones. I'll be keeping the CRT for awhile set on that resolution.


----------



## LDNL (Feb 14, 2011)

Id suggest you wait for the new sandy birdge mbs to start shipping again


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 14, 2011)

LDNL said:


> Id suggest you wait for the new sandy birdge mbs to start shipping again


No thanks. Would rather go with AMD.

Here're the games I've played including/excluding what I own. Any compatibility/virtual/other types of programs to use with these? ScummVM, VMWare, DOSBOX (low probability) and others?

EDIT: Revision made to first post. Would getting PC Gamer again be a good idea?


----------



## LDNL (Feb 14, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> No thanks. Would rather go with AMD.
> 
> Here're the games I've played including/excluding what I own. Any compatibility/virtual/other types of programs to use with these? ScummVM, VMWare, DOSBOX (low probability) and others?
> 
> EDIT: Revision made to first post. Would getting PC Gamer again be a good idea?



For gaming a 6950 will shred through any current title, but the 6800 series is more mid range so expect similar results. For those applications you have some research ahead of you


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 14, 2011)

LDNL said:


> For gaming a 6950 will shred through any current title, but the 6800 series is more mid range so expect similar results. For those applications you have some research ahead of you



Thanks! 
Forgot to post image.





Now just links to fan recommendations please?

EDIT: Anyone play Grand Theft Auto IV including Episodes from Liberty City with ENB mod with a system similar to Atomic Monkey? (revised in first post in thread.)


----------



## Imhoteps (Feb 14, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> No thanks. Would rather go with AMD.



Since 2006 (Conroe-era beggining) AMD is 80% of Intel`s performance for 60% of Intel`s price. That`s a fact. Plus what do we see now - Sandy`s are badly clockable, mobos are defective, but Intel`s stuff is still overpriced! Why should I spend my money, buying all those things? Intel acts like any other megabloated corporation and I can`t stand that, despite their chips were good last years. 
I almost have no doubts that AMD`s Dozers will press Intel on their knees and AMD will shine bright again at enthusiast`s area, and I won`t regret any cent I`ll probably spend for AMD products. In my opinion AMD deserves some cash just because they`re smaller then Intel and they have to work heavily to provide competition we all need. If no AMD we would spend 999$, buying E5200 pentiums.
Well, that`s all my emotions only and maybe a little fanboyism, but hey - I`ve always been AMD-guy! 
Here I`ve figured out kinda platform variants worth to consider about b4 Dozers will arrive:

Mobo: MSI 890FXA-GD70

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T

RAM: either G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 SDRAM 1333 (PC3 10666) Model F3-10666CL9D-8GBRL or
OCZ Reaper X 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 SDRAM 1333 Model OCZ3RPX1333LV8GK

Videos 2 x Gigabyte GV-R687D5-1GD-B, 1-Gb Radeon HD 6870 or
2 x EVGA 012-P3-1470-AR, 1,28-Gb GeForce GTX 470

System SDDs: 2 x A-Data S599 64 Gb: SATA 3 Gbit/s MLC SSD
Data HDD: Samsung F3 HD103SJ, 1 Tb, 7200rpm HDD or
maybe even any two average 7200rpms (Seagate, WD, Samsung, any) in raid0

Opticals: Lite-On iHBS212 BD-RE, 12x BD-R, 2x BD-RE, 16x DVD±R or
Lite-On iHBS112 BD-RE, 12x BD-R, 2x BD-RE, 16x DVD±R

Case: Corsair Graphite Series 600T or SilverStone Fortress FT02B

PSUs: Seasonic SS-850HT, 850 Вт, 80 PLUS Silver or
SilverStone ST85F-P, 850 Вт, modular, 80 PLUS Silver

CPU cooler: Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B

CPU fans : Cooler Master R4-BMBS-20PK-R0 rpm, 120 mm or
Delta AFC1212D-PWM 3400rpm, 120 mm

Price about 1900-2000$ (US market)
There`re tons of possibilities and variants, e.g. two GTX 560Ti SLIed or even older GTX 460s might be considered, there are also many cool cases like Antec Hundred series, CollerMaster, Lian Li - they even need no mod to look outstanding. All depends on author`s "flight of imagination" 

P.S. Pardon for my weak English if something...


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 14, 2011)

Imhoteps said:


> Since 2006 (Conroe-era beggining) AMD is 80% of Intel`s performance for 60% of Intel`s price. That`s a fact. Plus what do we see now - Sandy`s are badly clockable, mobos are defective, but Intel`s stuff is still overpriced! Why should I spend my money, buying all those things? Intel acts like any other megabloated corporation and I can`t stand that, despite their chips were good last years.
> I almost have no doubts that AMD`s Dozers will press Intel on their knees and AMD will shine bright again at enthusiast`s area, and I won`t regret any cent I`ll probably spend for AMD products. In my opinion AMD deserves some cash just because they`re smaller then Intel and they have to work heavily to provide competition we all need. If no AMD we would spend 999$, buying E5200 pentiums.
> Well, that`s all my emotions only and maybe a little fanboyism, but hey - I`ve always been AMD-guy!
> Here I`ve figured out kinda platform variants worth to consider about b4 Dozers will arrive:
> ...



But I'm not working with a $2000 budget for this gaming PC but only $900-$1200 maximum for now. Will get more fans for it as I go. Budget includes tax and shipping costs.
Actually I wish I had a $5000 budget for a gaming PC. I'd go flat out full bore to quite awesome as to what I'm buying to pure fuckwin which I wish I could afford.


----------



## Imhoteps (Feb 14, 2011)

Ray_Rogers2109 said:


> But I'm not working with a $2000 budget.. but only $900-$1200 maximum...


Well, let me look over the net for another set`n`config...
Check this out:
Mobo: ASUS M4A78T-E AM3 AMD 790GX HDMI ATX AMD - $119.99
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 3.4GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX - $159.99
Cooler: Master Hyper 212 Plus - $30
RAM: GeIL Value PLUS 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 (PC3 10660) Model GVP38GB1333C9DC - $81.99
Videos: 2 x SAPPHIRE 100315L Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 Eyefinity - 2 x $179.99 = $359.98 (or 2 x $164.99 after mail-in rebate card = $329,98)
HDDs: 2 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST3500418AS 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive (RAID0 `em) - 2x$39.99=$79.98
BD-ROM: LG WH10LS30 10X Blu-ray Burner - LightScribe Support - Bulk - OEM - $94.99
Case: NZXT GAMMA Classic Series GAMA-001BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case $39.99
Fans: 2 x COOLER MASTER R4-S4S-10AK-GP 140mm Case Fan - 2 x $11.99 = 23,98
PSU: Antec EarthWatts EA750 750W Continuous Power ATX12V version 2.3 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC - $99.99
Finally: $1090,88.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 14, 2011)

Imhoteps said:


> Well, let me look over the net for another set`n`config...



I believe I'll be sticking with this configuration for now and add as I go.
Most important right now, well after I build this, would be EXACT fans to add to the case for better airflow. Or I could buy the tower first then a ton of fans THEN the rest of the gear.

EDIT: AFTER the gear will be looking for a 1920x1200 LCD monitor also with a newer 7.1 DTS-HD Master Audio/DolbyTrueHD/LPCM HDMI 1.4a receiver for my Room Theater. Um, at the same time for consideration.


----------



## Imhoteps (Feb 14, 2011)

The problem is that you never know if concrete case already has some fans preinstalled. So you should first get clarity what exact case it`ll be and then you`ll see. But as I was writing earlier as bigger is case as better is airflow, so better look for Full tower, not Mid-towers. Also consider about mounting long high-end videocard(s) in the case of future upgrades - again, Full-tower is right choise.
In fact, there are only two things which you shouldnt stint cash for - case and PSU. Those components lose prise xtremely slower then any other stuff and they`re most important parts for any future upgrade.
P.S. As about me -  I LOVE COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Black Steel/ Plast... .
Well I gtg now, but`ll check this topic later today. Cya!


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 14, 2011)

Imhoteps said:


> The problem is that you never know if concrete case already has some fans preinstalled. So you should first get clarity what exact case it`ll be and then you`ll see. But as I was writing earlier as bigger is case as better is airflow, so better look for Full tower, not Mid-towers. Also consider about mounting long high-end videocard(s) in the case of future upgrades - again, Full-tower is right choise.
> In fact, there are only two things which you shouldnt stint cash for - case and PSU. Those components lose prise xtremely slower then any other stuff and they`re most important parts for any future upgrade.
> P.S. As about me -  I LOVE COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Black Steel/ Plast... .
> Well I gtg now, but`ll check this topic later today. Cya!



Dude that thing looks like it got hit with 50 ugly sticks and various other implementarary devices.

EDIT: Okay let's say I had $10,000 available for an extremely top of the line gaming PC? Mechanical keyboards?


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 15, 2011)

Okay here's a revision.

Tower
Motherboard
CPU
PSU
GPU
RAM
HDD
Blu-ray disc burner
Operating System
Controller (will be bought later or seperately)


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 15, 2011)

get the 1100t over the 1090t better over clocking ability


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 15, 2011)

Reefer86 said:


> get the 1100t over the 1090t better over clocking ability



I won't be overclocking at all. Not for an extremely long time at least. I also voted no.
Working with a $1000-$1200 budget including CA tax from NewEgg.


----------



## Imhoteps (Feb 15, 2011)

:shadedshu I`d better wait a little for upcoming AMD`s CPUs. Puter from scratch for 1 kylobucks is a longterm investment tho. Well, decision is yours anyway, dude!
P.S. @ least get second same HDD, and raid0 `em both to increase overall performance. Good luck!


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 16, 2011)

Imhoteps said:


> :shadedshu I`d better wait a little for upcoming AMD`s CPUs. Puter from scratch for 1 kylobucks is a longterm investment tho. Well, decision is yours anyway, dude!
> P.S. @ least get second same HDD, and raid0 `em both to increase overall performance. Good luck!



Raid what? Another 1.5TB HDD? Perhaps but I'm undecided on it.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd get a couple Seagate 7200.12 500GB and raid 0 them. I have two and they are quicker then that 1TB Black he has listed as I have one in my other machine. 



Imhoteps said:


> If you dont edit videos or giant photos, there`s no really need for 8 gigs or RAM, 4 are pretty fine.
> I`d also look for 6950 and try to mod it: http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/159
> BD-ROM actually isnt needed IMO, so it`s another option to save some cash.
> I`d get another one HDD and raid0 them. SSDs are still too xpensive.
> *And finally - if waiting some months more dont matter much to you, then wait for new AMD Bulldozers and AM3+ plates. It isn`t reasonably to invest money in AMD platform before brand new architecture is going to be released soon. If we trust "paper forecasts" Dozers will outperform Intel chips.* But decision is yours for sure Ray_Rogers.



I strongly second that waiting until Bulldozer. AMD is suppose to make a "big announcement" at CeBit. Most are expecting Bulldozer but may end up being Llano. Even if that, then Bulldozer is no latter then end of May.

edit: Also why not a 5870 instead of a 6850/70? The 5870 is quicker and will cost about $200 after rebate and maybe less if anyone has a promo.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 16, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> I'd get a couple Seagate 7200.12 500GB and raid 0 them. I have two and they are quicker then that 1TB Black he has listed as I have one in my other machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I honestly don't have the budget for it. I'm figuring $1000-$1200 for this tower and also going to be getting some case fans.
Wouldn't virtual memory along with the 8GB RAM also help withthe 6850 though?

EDIT: Going to be buying 6850 due to HDMI 1.4a on it. TRON: Legacy also while playing TRON: Evolution.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 16, 2011)

Use J&R for cases, free shipping and reputable business too so no worries.

Have you given the CM Storm a look? The feet shown in the photo can rotate 90 degrees but can also be replaced with round "normal" looking ones. Hardware Canucks video review

What exactly are you wanting to do again? I'm kind of confused after reading the thread again. Video and/or photo edits? or just converting videos?

As for the cooler and fans thing. For the cpu I have a NH-D14 on my 955 BE that defaults to 1.4v on core. This in a Antec Two Hundred V2 and it runs passive without problems. I can load up Intel Burn Test to fully stress the thing and it never crosses 50C. I'm going to guess you won't like the fans, but you can sell those off for ~$20 easy. Brings down the price of the cooler real quick.

As for video converting with blu-ray size videos, I'll tell you right now that it won't matter if you have Intel or AMD, 5Ghz or stock clocks your still looking at a couple hours to convert smaller videos, longer for larger ones. When I convert my blu-rays I do it so I loose as little quality as possible so it may take some less time but unless you really cut the quality it will be no less then an hour.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 16, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Use J&R for cases, free shipping and reputable business too so no worries.
> 
> Have you given the CM Storm a look? The feet shown in the photo can rotate 90 degrees but can also be replaced with round "normal" looking ones. Hardware Canucks video review
> 
> ...



Movies which aren't on Blu-ray disc but are HD resolution in OAR with film grain from a broadcast. Converting to Blu-ray disc structure and burning them out. Especially for converting HD DVD format to Blu-ray format.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay this looks like it's almost final.
How's this look?

Look at first post.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 27, 2011)

We are so close to the launch of either Bulldozer or Llano it really is just worth it to wait and see what happens at CeBit.

If they launch Bulldozer, more then likely, a Phenom 2 will not be worth it.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Apr 8, 2011)

Well I have the case now and the ASUS 890GX installed in it. Which do I buy next? Power supply?


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Apr 11, 2011)

Updated first post. What do I do about the 8400GS from my current computer? I figure I'll buy the GPU after full assembly.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Apr 21, 2011)

So any suggestions for RAM?
Thanks everyone currently for the lack of help.


----------



## Bow (Apr 21, 2011)

Whats your budget?


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Apr 21, 2011)

Bow said:


> Whats your budget?


For RAM?


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 1, 2011)

Alright I'm buying the AMD 1100T GPU since it's only $10 more compared to the 1090T on Amazon.
Could anyone recommend an online store with reasonable shipping for a spindle of 25 single layer Blu-ray burnable discs?

EDIT: I'll be using SATA 6 for the HDDs and 3 for the rest. Does it matter if I use RAID or not or go with default? I barely know anything about both SATA, since I've just been using IDE, or RAID.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 12, 2011)

Will be buying the CPU this month.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jul 16, 2011)

Actually I'll be buying the CPU in August. Bought a Spinpoint F3 1TB HDD and a firewire cable (DVR to PC) along with a USB 2.0 male A/A cable (XBOX 360 HD DVD add-on player to PC).
This might be usable in September at the latest and fully complete by October.
September I'm considering another HDD along with the Blu-ray disc burner. August should be the CPU, RAM and perhaps the USB 3.0 enclosure.
I'll have more questions in September when my computer is usable.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Aug 6, 2011)

"Usable" status achieved for awhile now. Bit under 12 hours though.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jan 5, 2012)

Okay I now have the ASUS 12x Blu-ray disc burner and the Sapphire dual fan Radeon HD 6950 2GB GPU. Next is either the monitor, a Cooler Master aftermarket heatsink and the 5.1 surround system including headphones because my house as idiotic guidlines.
I hate my CRT now.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Jun 19, 2012)

Massive update. I've now had the Cooler Master 212+ for awhile, got more fans which are non-ricer for my case (which I should've gotten the NZXT mesh type slider fan controller instead of adaptors), the ASUS Pro Art 238Q will be arriving on Thursday 6/21 and already have the headphones.
Should I next buy the 5.1 computer speakers, the EVGA 520 for dedicated PhysX, more of the exact same RAM so I'll have 16GB total, 2TB hard drive for all of my games including emulation so I won't worry about uninstalling anything or what? I'm at a bit of a stand-still as to what I should next purchase. No way will I'll be buying a Solid State Drive until they're vastly more affordable.
Feedback would be nice.


----------

